# Minivan with a plow? Alternatives?



## Jmmsunshine (Feb 14, 2018)

I'm a mom. I drive a minivan. I have 3 kids. $$ is tight ( did I mention the kids?). I live in Mi near the Flint snow belt, and have a 300' gravel drive. I really just need something to plow my driveway. 

Is there anything 'minivan-ish' that I can use as my primary care driving 3-6 kids all over God's green (or white as the case may be) earth, but that can plow the snow on my drive too??


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Got any used water heaters laying around?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Your options are going to be pretty limited and stretch the definition of "snow plow." Here is one option:

https://www.agricover.com/snowsport/180/

It amounts to a big shovel strapped to the back of your minivan.

If you are expecting anything like a regular plow, but on your minivan front end, it's not going to happen.


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

Honestly your best bet might be asking a friendly neighbor or friend with a plow if they could help ya out.

If you have no friendly neighbors and have a tow hitch on the back https://shop.agricover.com/product/...xQ1-J1Uik_0S0cjtSANdl9-P7-qrWt8MaAo0UEALw_wcBtry 




However if the van is your only vehicle it maybe cheaper to buy a small lawn tractor with plow on Craigslist. When you consider the risk of damage to the van, risk of getting stuck, and additional wear and tear. Those cost compound pretty quickly.


----------



## Jmmsunshine (Feb 14, 2018)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Got any used water heaters laying around?


Well, if nothing else, you've peaked my curiosity... Why? How would used water heater help??


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm guessing he was headed here:


----------



## Jmmsunshine (Feb 14, 2018)

icudoucme said:


> Honestly your best bet might be asking a friendly neighbor or friend with a plow if they could help ya out.
> 
> If you have no friendly neighbors and have a tow hitch on the back
> 
> However if the van is your only vehicle it maybe cheaper to buy a small lawn tractor with plow on Craigslist. When you consider the risk of damage to the van, risk of getting stuck, and additional wear and tear. Those cost compound pretty quickly.


Yeah, 2 yrs ago I paid someone. Last year I asked a neighbor. This year I shoveled a foot of snow off the whole drive myself (though the 12 and 10 yr olds did help). We have a garden tractor - but I swear that thing just doesn't like me and breaks down every darn time I get on it. Looks like I might just be stuck taking a small engine repair class so I can fix the darned thing.

The mom-van has 145k+ miles on it... I generally hold onto vehicles till they hit 200k, but if I replaced it... is there an SUV that could seat 5 - 6 minions and do the job? I drive 1,500+ miles per month carting the munchkins, and much of that is on gravel. Thoughts?


----------



## Jmmsunshine (Feb 14, 2018)

cwren2472 said:


> I'm guessing he was headed here:


Oh my dear word...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Jmmsunshine said:


> Oh my dear word...


LOL...that's what we all thought...but he thought it was the greatest thing since PB&J.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Jmmsunshine said:


> is there an SUV that could seat 5 - 6 minions and do the job? I drive 1,500+ miles per month carting the munchkins, and much of that is on gravel. Thoughts?


Chevy Suburban would fit the bill and allow you to use a full sized, real plow. I'm not sure what kind of budget you have though. Ford Excursion as well, though I don't know if they still make them.

Beyond that, Meyer makes a plow that will go into a front mount hitch, so pretty much any full size SUV would work at that point. I don't sell Meyer and have absolutely no experience with it besides the brochures I've seen, so I can't vouch for it.


----------



## Jmmsunshine (Feb 14, 2018)

cwren2472 said:


> Chevy Suburban would fit the bill and allow you to use a full sized, real plow. I'm not sure what kind of budget you have though. Ford Excursion as well, though I don't know if they still make them.
> 
> Beyond that, Meyer makes a plow that will go into a front mount hitch, so pretty much any full size SUV would work at that point. I don't sell Meyer and have absolutely no experience with it besides the brochures I've seen, so I can't vouch for it.


Thanks!! I'll give that some research and see if it will work for us.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

A 4x4 SUV would be much more practical just for traction purposes anyway. Pushing a plow off the back of a van through 12" of snow will probably not happen even if you had one.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Got any used water heaters laying around?


I really need to talk to your wife aboot your online antics.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF said:


> I really need to talk to your wife aboot your online antics.....
> View attachment 177892


K


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

alright, back on topic and try to help the new member out please

thanks


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

BUFF said:


> I really need to talk to your wife aboot your online antics.....
> View attachment 177892


My advise, catch her in a good mood, valentines day probably won't be the best time...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Jmmsunshine said:


> Yeah, 2 yrs ago I paid someone. Last year I asked a neighbor. This year I shoveled a foot of snow off the whole drive myself (though the 12 and 10 yr olds did help). We have a garden tractor - but I swear that thing just doesn't like me and breaks down every darn time I get on it. Looks like I might just be stuck taking a small engine repair class so I can fix the darned thing.
> 
> The mom-van has 145k+ miles on it... I generally hold onto vehicles till they hit 200k, but if I replaced it... is there an SUV that could seat 5 - 6 minions and do the job? I drive 1,500+ miles per month carting the munchkins, and much of that is on gravel. Thoughts?


Not to pry into anything that may be uncomfortable but there was no mention of a husband.
You kids are the age where they are capable of shoveling the driveway while you're in the house supervising and making them coco.
As many said the van isn't a good option, you're garden tractor may just need some maintenance or repair to make it reliable. If it's gone beyond repair or just not capable maybe you should look at replacing it with something newer and more capable that can be used year round.
A plow on a SUV would work but with being a daily driver you don't want to run around town with a plow on the front all the time. Plus a plow would be several thousand dollars.
The other option is a ATV but you're looking a several thousand dollars again for something that would be used only in the winter. But the kids would love it.
To me the options are the kids shoveling, a capable garden tractor or hire it out.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Three kids.... Just buy them these new boots they'll have your drive knocked out in no time....


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Got any used water heaters laying around?


Every time I make that comment, it gets deleted!


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

already addressed it so how about we post something to assist the OP or move on please

thanks


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

No problem MJD. I agree with a few of the above posters, either find a friend/neighbor to do it, or get one of the hitch mounted plows.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

You could take a look into this about $800
http://www.sears.com/nordic-car-tru...6w&gclsrc=ds&dclid=CLPLu7uBptkCFZCcyAodPQsD-A


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

ConnorExum said:


> You could take a look into this about $800
> http://www.sears.com/nordic-car-tru...6w&gclsrc=ds&dclid=CLPLu7uBptkCFZCcyAodPQsD-A


They even make a "V" plow! Though they warn: "The Nordic V-Plow is not designed for trucks, heavy duty or commercial use."


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

*Decent walk behind snowblower... 
I also back the kids shoveling while you make hot chocolate...
I have some friends whose drive I plow, they have three teenage kids. 17 years of them not sorting out this basic part of home maintenance where we are located gets old. I try not to think about it but if I add it up, I have probably plowed the drive 340 times in that time. My min is $85, even if I go at what what others would charge say $45. I have saved them $15,300 or $17,290 with the tax. 
A couple of $12 shovels or a $1600 snowblower would go a long way to wearing out a favour from a neighbour/friend that you become reliant on.


----------



## Jmmsunshine (Feb 14, 2018)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Three kids.... Just buy them these new boots they'll have your drive knocked out in no time....
> 
> View attachment 177893


WINNER, WINNER, CHICKEN DINNER!!!


----------



## Jmmsunshine (Feb 14, 2018)

Dumb question... DH said we can't use a snowblower on the drive because it's gravel. True??


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Jmmsunshine said:


> Dumb question... DH said we can't use a snowblower on the drive because it's gravel. True??


Sure you can. They usually have little skid shoes on the bottom sides to adjust that will keep the auger from picking up rocks. Just make sure your not blowing the snow towards any windows or kids also just in case.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Might I also add that long driveways can be costly to maintain.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Sure you can. They usually have little skid shoes on the bottom sides to adjust that will keep the auger from picking up rocks. Just make sure your not blowing the snow towards any windows or kids also just in case.


When I was a kid my dad mounted pneumatic caster's on our Gravely Blower.
I know Honda tracked blowers can be raised a few inches for transporting/moving the blower. That would reduce the likelihood of blower gravel but would leave a few inches of snow on the drive.










http://powerequipment.honda.com/snowblowers/models/hss928at-hss928atd
Adjustment I aboot 50seconds in


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Who is DH...?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mr.Markus said:


> Who is DH...?


Dumb Hollander???


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Get your kids a ATV with a plow on it. You don't need a big one. You'll never have snow in your driveway or lawn again....ask me how I know!

NYH1.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

NYH1 said:


> Get your kids a ATV with a plow on it. You don't need a big one. You'll never have snow in your driveway or lawn again....ask me how I know!
> 
> NYH1.


With that many kids, she might want to get two ATVs. They will have more fun.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Randall Ave said:


> With that many kids, she might want to get two ATVs. They will have more fun.


With 2 they will be raced and wrecked. With 1 they will just fight and cry over who gets it.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

NYH1 said:


> Get your kids a ATV with a plow on it. You don't need a big one. You'll never have snow in your driveway or lawn again....ask me how I know!
> 
> NYH1.


Something tells me the original poster doesn't have the funds for any solution above $1k? I think she wants a very low budget solution to snow removal.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

BUFF said:


> When I was a kid my dad mounted pneumatic caster's on our Gravely Blower.
> I know Honda tracked blowers can be raised a few inches for transporting/moving the blower. That would reduce the likelihood of blower gravel but would leave a few inches of snow on the drive.
> 
> View attachment 177901
> ...


The MSRP is $2700 to $2900 I think that might be out of her price range.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

cwren2472 said:


> They even make a "V" plow! Though they warn: "The Nordic V-Plow is not designed for trucks, heavy duty or commercial use."


Something tells me that she isn't going Commercial?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Use the minivan to push a 4x8 piece of plywood...$30


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

ConnorExum said:


> Something tells me that she isn't going Commercial?


Ya think???????


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

So they used to make this plow called the suburbanite 
They may still 
It's designed to fit on an suv , not necessarily a mini van
But you could get 6 kids plus a driver in some of those suvs

http://www.westernplows.com/products/suburbanite/


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mr.Markus said:


> Who is DH...?


My first thought was "d-mn husband", but perhaps I was just projecting


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

What about a cheap used garden tractor with a plow or snow blower, maybe $800-$1000?

There’s no “cheap” alternative for snow plowing unless you’re back into water heaters.

It’s going to cost a grand or two 

Even at $60 a plow 15 events a year is $900 to pay to get it done. 

But finance 1000-3000 over three years and the cost is similar.
A decent Honda snow blower will last much longer than that.

Sheffield would probably finance a simplicity or cub cadet with a blower set up for...7-8 grand?
Can use it to mower your lawn too (I’m assuming if there’s a big driveway you don’t have a tiny lawn) 
Payments over 4 years might be $250 or less? 

Me personally, I’d lean toward garden tractor set up.

But honestly, if you’re running that many kids around and you have rough country driveways 
A 4wd suv is a better choice than a mini van.
Trade in the van
Get an suv 
Get a plow for an suv 
And charge for the kids riding around in it that aren’t yours to make up the difference in gas mileage.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

My vote would be for a pair of 8hp, 28" snowblowers. The kids can take turns using them.
You can adjust the shoes down so the scraper is off the ground. 
You don't clear the driveway of a +/-2" snow, you let that pack down into a base to protect the gravel.
Another tip, don't always drive on the same path. Move left and right to pack the base down more evenly across the entire drive.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Dumb Hollander???


Easy I'm married to one. Seriously I think a decent snowblower is your best option and your kids. You don't want to beat up your soccer Mom vehicle. Good Luck


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

I think her biggest challenge will be the end of the drive when the road plows go by and leave a windrow. Most snow blowers won't eat through that, especially if it freezes.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

ConnorExum said:


> Something tells me that she isn't going Commercial?


This comment and the other mess in the Random Thoughts thread makes me think that Connor is a real life version of Sheldon from The Big Bang Theory...so "intelligent" (for lack of a better word) he doesn't get real world humor. Or sarcasm.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> This comment and the other mess in the Random Thoughts thread makes me think that Connor is a real life version of Sheldon from The Big Bang Theory...so "intelligent" (for lack of a better word) he doesn't get real world humor. Or sarcasm.


Thats funny, I was thinking the same thing last night while watching that show.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Thats funny, I was thinking the same thing last night while watching that show.


Normally I would say great minds think alike, but in this case, there is only 1 great mind...mine.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

Mark Oomkes said:


> This comment and the other mess in the Random Thoughts thread makes me think that Connor is a real life version of Sheldon from The Big Bang Theory...so "intelligent" (for lack of a better word) he doesn't get real world humor. Or sarcasm.


Now you are confusing me (I saw that the RT&S thread had about 200 new posts since yesterday, so I just decided to stay away).

Based on a comment to a prior posting of mine, I thought I was Sheldon (never seen the show), and Connor was Dennis from Monty Python's Holy Grail.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> This comment and the other mess in the Random Thoughts thread makes me think that Connor is a real life version of Sheldon from The Big Bang Theory...so "intelligent" (for lack of a better word) he doesn't get real world humor. Or sarcasm.


I'm glad I stayed away from Random Thoughts yesterday.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> he doesn't get real world humor. Or sarcasm.


I almost responded to clarify my comment, but then I wasn't sure if he was screwing with me, so I let it go


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Aerospace Eng said:


> Now you are confusing me (I saw that the RT&S thread had about 200 new posts since yesterday, so I just decided to stay away).
> 
> Based on a comment to a prior posting of mine, I thought I was Sheldon (never seen the show), and Connor was Dennis from Monty Python's Holy Grail.


Well...Sheldon is funny, and you have a sense of humor...so you might be on to something.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cwren2472 said:


> I almost responded to clarify my comment, but then I wasn't sure if he was screwing with me, so I let it go


I honestly don't think he does.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> This comment and the other mess in the Random Thoughts thread makes me think that Connor is a real life version of Sheldon from The Big Bang Theory...so "intelligent" (for lack of a better word) he doesn't get real world humor. Or sarcasm.


The only similarity's are social skills or lack of and the mommy thing....


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Aerospace Eng said:


> Now you are confusing me (I saw that the RT&S thread had about 200 new posts since yesterday, so I just decided to stay away).
> 
> Based on a comment to a prior posting of mine, I thought I was Sheldon (never seen the show), and Connor was Dennis from Monty Python's Holy Grail.


I know plenty of "cool" nerds and after having dinner and a couple beers you're in the club.Thumbs Up


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

I bet the lady who started this thread had no idea what she was in for .


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> This comment and the other mess in the Random Thoughts thread makes me think that Connor is a real life version of Sheldon from The Big Bang Theory...so "intelligent" (for lack of a better word) he doesn't get real world humor. Or sarcasm.


Just because I have asperbeger syndrome doesn't mean I don't get a joke.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

BUFF said:


> The only similarity's are social skills or lack of and the mommy thing....


What?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

ConnorExum said:


> What?


thought you get jokes....


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

EWSplow said:


> I bet the lady who started this thread had no idea what she was in for .


She'll never come back to this thread.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

So, with that, we can close this discussion out


----------

